# zentrale Userverwaltung



## Microhome (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
wir haben vor, die Anmeldung in unserem Netzwerk komplett zentral zu legen, das heißt die Anmeldung an die Linux Server (per SSH), die Anmeldung an die Windows-Domain (ich denke das ist das schwierigste) sowie mySQL Daten sollen zusammen in einer MySQL Tabelle verwaltet werden. Über diese soll dann die komplette Anmeldung laufen. Es gibt ja so Sachen wie PAM und LDAP - aber trotzdem meine Frage: Ist es möglich, all diese Sachen zentral zu managen.
Wenn ja, wie? Ich bin für jeden Ratschlag, tipp oder Link dankbar.


Noch eine schöne Woche wünscht
Micro


----------



## Christian Fein (11. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Microhome _
> *Hallo,
> wir haben vor, die Anmeldung in unserem Netzwerk komplett zentral zu legen, das heißt die Anmeldung an die Linux Server (per SSH), die Anmeldung an die Windows-Domain (ich denke das ist das schwierigste) sowie mySQL Daten sollen zusammen in einer MySQL Tabelle verwaltet werden. Über diese soll dann die komplette Anmeldung laufen. Es gibt ja so Sachen wie PAM und LDAP - aber trotzdem meine Frage: Ist es möglich, all diese Sachen zentral zu managen.
> Wenn ja, wie? Ich bin für jeden Ratschlag, tipp oder Link dankbar.
> *



Du brauchst das hier:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/pam-mysql/


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Februar 2004)

*Re: Re: zentrale Userverwaltung*



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Du brauchst das hier:
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/pam-mysql/ *


[x] PAM-Mysql will man aufgrund seiner viel zu starken Vorkommnisse auf securityfocus.com nicht einsetzen / vermeiden.


----------



## Microhome (11. Februar 2004)

*Idee*

Also ich hab mich weiterhin schlau gemacht.
Ich denke wir können das System folgendermaßen aufbauen:
Ein Samba Server arbeitet anstelle des aktuellen Win2k Advanced Servers.
FOlglich liegen die Win - Useraccounts schonmal auf dem Linux-Server.
Ausserdem gibt es dafuer auch ein PAM Mod. Nun müssen wir das ganze
nur noch via PAM MySQL Mod in eine MySQL DB portieren und schon sollte
alles über den Linux-Server laufen. Sehe ich das richtig?
Das hört sich irgendwie zu einfach an  ;-)


Cya
Micro


----------



## Christian Fein (12. Februar 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: zentrale Userverwaltung*



> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *[x] PAM-Mysql will man aufgrund seiner viel zu starken Vorkommnisse auf securityfocus.com nicht einsetzen / vermeiden. *



In dem Fall nicht, da hast du recht


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Februar 2004)

Microhome: Schau dir mal libsasl an. Vielleicht hat dein Programm / deine Programme per patch eine Anbindungsmöglichkeit an sasl und sasl wiederum arbeitet direkt mit mySQL zusammen (ohne pam-mysql).


----------

